# HELP!!! 72 CF Bedford info needed urgently!!!!!!



## 72bedford (Jan 25, 2011)

my father owns a 72 cf bedford camper, recently the battery went flat and we attempted to roll start it in reverse, and now when we put it in reverse it locks up like something is jamming it. we have found a replacement box but have been told our one might have bent linkages or selecters, would anyone be able to help ??? it is a 4spd manual gearbox, any info appreciated, we need to fix in next few days. also can anyone tell me what the gearbox oil capacity is??? i cant find it anywhere on the internet, need help!!!!!!!


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Bedford CF, that's testing the memory. I recall working on several of these where the gearbox was jammed, it was a roll pin in the selector mechanism I think, that fell out, leaving one gear selected whilst allowing you to move the lever for another, I think the fault was wrong size roll pin... That's as much as I remember because I was only 16 when I fixed them so over 30 years ago!


----------



## greywizard (Dec 3, 2010)

*72 bedford*

the gearbox takes about 2 litres i think .there is a filler/level plug on the side--just fill it slowly till the oil starts to drip out.
you could also take the opportunity to fit a second hand overdrive gearbox/propshaft which makes a huge difference to the fuel consumpyion and cruising speed.

the classic camper club has addresses and spares for sale for the older C F s--well worth joining just for this.
they have a web site
hope this helps


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just to confirm both of the above comments.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've got one of these rotting away at home if he wants any more spares.

http://www.bedfordcf.co.uk/br/br36_fc.jpg

It was running OK when it was parked up to have some work finished off.................... :roll:

<Edit>
PS got a couple of Commer/Dodge PBs as well if anyone is interested one is packed full of spares.


----------



## 72bedford (Jan 25, 2011)

we have all forward gears, just reverse is jammed or somethin. is it possible that its broken a tooth off the reverse gear and the broken tooth is jamming it up???? whats the odds of having to buy another box???? thanks for all your help btw


----------



## 72bedford (Jan 25, 2011)

*more help!!!! please!!*

well im covered in grease, the gearbox is out. what an easy job. we found out that it is teeth broken off the reverse gear. 3 or 4 of them infact. all in a row!!!! so bout 1/4 of the gear is stripped!!!! so we are goin for replacemnt box. however, while under there, i noticed the slave cylinder for clutch leakn. i can easily get and fit another, but i dont know how to bleed clutch proply, can anyone tell me the precedure????


----------



## 72bedford (Jan 25, 2011)

*HELP required in regards to gearbox for cf bedford*

thanks for everyones help with other post. gearbox is out sitting in my shed. we have concluded beyond repair so are gettin another. i was wondering if anyone could tell me what gearbox oil you would use in such an old gearbox (4spd manual out of 1972 cf bedford)??? i have been told 80w 90 by local auto parts retailer, but that seems a bit thin for such an old gurl??? am i right or wrong??? also what is the goin price for one of these boxs??? aprox??


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

We used EP90 when I worked on them, no idea on price


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: more help!!!! please!!*



72bedford said:


> well im covered in grease, the gearbox is out. what an easy job. we found out that it is teeth broken off the reverse gear. 3 or 4 of them infact. all in a row!!!! so bout 1/4 of the gear is stripped!!!! so we are goin for replacemnt box. however, while under there, i noticed the slave cylinder for clutch leakn. i can easily get and fit another, but i dont know how to bleed clutch proply, can anyone tell me the precedure????


Just the same as brakes - fill master cylinder press pedal and open bleed nipple on slave cylinder - let any air out close nipple release pedal and repeat as necessary until no air and firm pedal and clutch releases properly.

There's a good (or was) gearbox in the CF I have here but you'll have to take the whole van if you want it and that will need lifting out with a HIAB.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

72 Bedford CF shouldnt have a clutch slave cylinder....

It is a direct action cable from the pedal to the clutch lever arm which acts on the clutch pressure plate.

I dont know what you can see that IS leaking - but I bet it aint a clutch slave cylinder.

Recommend you visit the following website - full of CF nutters (me among them) who can point you in the right direction:

www.bedford-cf.co.uk

HTH
Carl


----------

